# can't connect remotely to my server



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm trying to establish a remote connection to my Windows Server 2003 machine from a Windows XP machine through the Web User Interface that comes standard with Windows Server. Connecting to the Web User Interface works fine but when I go to maintenance and then remote desktop, it tells me "Error connecting to server: [SERVER_NAME]. You must enable Remote Desktop on the server to use this feature."

I know for fact I have remote desktop enabled. I've connected to it through other computers on the network. The machine I'm using to connect to it has recently had its OS reinstalled and that must have something to do with the problem, but I can't pin it down any more than that.

Can someone please help me.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Why use the web interface, why not just use the RDP client outright?


----------



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

Because I like to log onto my Windows XP computer (which is at my work) remotely (from home), and by logging into my server (which is also at my work) through the web interface, I can be logged into both at the same time (something the port forwarding on my router doesn't allow).

Do you have a solution for me?


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

Are there any Internet Explorr add-ins that are possibly disabled or not installed on the client that you cant connect from? Any internet Explorer security settings not allowing ActiveX scripts?
I know for Server 2008 TS Web I need to install and enable the "Terminal Services ActiveX Client" control on my XP machine for this to work.


----------



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's a screen shot of my IE advanced settings under the security section. I don't see anything that would have to do with "Terminal Services ActiveX Client".


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

what kind of router do you have at work? many will allow port forwarding from one port to another and allow for connections to multiple machines internally.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Why not just change the port RDP is using on one of the systems? Then you won't have any problem setting up port forwarding.
How to configure the Remote Desktop client to connect to a specific port when you use Windows XP

There's a link in the above article to one on how to change the listening port.

HTH

Jerry


----------

